# Upgrade to Auto Climate Control



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

I have seen a few (impressive) threads on upgrading the OEM CD/Radio but I am wondering if it would be possible to upgrade the manual climate controls with the automatic climate controls. Is that doable? If one were to find used auto climate control parts (let's say), would it be only a matter of plug-n-play replacement with the manual controls? (Are all control stuff right there within the climate control unit or is the actual control mechanism elsewhere in the X-Trail?)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Tried doing that years ago and it is not possible.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Good to know*

Thanks for the quick reply aussietrail. Much appreciated.


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

What about downgrading to manual? I take it the answer is the same, but I thought I'd ask. I never use the AUTO feature as I find the response time to re-adapt very slow.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It's not possible, as one system is mechanical and the other is electronic.


----------

